# The Reason Dogs Don't Live As Long As Humans



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I saw this today and knew it was destined for the Bridge Forum


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Out of the mouths of babes.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Just beautiful and OH SO TRUE!!


----------

